# The Titan Manufactorum - New Warbringer Titan.



## Thomas Mondrup (Nov 25, 2008)

The Greek company "The Titan Manufactorum", is designing a new Warlord sized titan named Warbringer.

Article here: http://www.thetitanmanufactorum.com/warbringer-titan-production-log/

It happens after what the company describes as quote: _Its time we took a turn in the models we build (having almost nothing to do with sour feelings from certain companies) for something more detailed and diverse._

The company also got a Knight Titan sized titan in the works! 

For more info check out their HP: http://www.thetitanmanufactorum.com/

Ohh and no, i don't work for or know the owner(s), I just like their models!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

So, GW legal will be in touch in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1. Kaboom!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

And I won't blame them. Isn't that the very same company who did the same a few years ago, got a C&D letter and vanished again. Now they're pulling the same thing again?

It really is a golden age of wargaming and lots of potential for original designs.


----------

